# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  Hello

## DJNOS1978

HI folks. Just wanted to say that we are still around and doing well. Business is good!!!! We are not going anywhere!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## curious aardvark

jolly good - who are you :-)

Oh yeah the rack and pinion printer. Had forgotten all about that. 

selling many ?

----------


## DJNOS1978

Of course, especially schools.

----------


## odobasth

I'm overjoyed because this is great. Always try your best. 
drift boss

----------

